# Everyone's gonna hate me...



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm redipping my stock 16s to give em a nicer gloss. I currently have black lugs on there...but I want red ones to give it more contrast and add to the red/black motif...

These were the ones I wanted...http://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Exte...&qid=1430316398&sr=8-13&keywords=lug+nuts+red...until I saw these...http://www.amazon.com/Spiked-Alumin...8&qid=1430316398&sr=8-6&keywords=lug+nuts+red.

I know almost everyone hates the spikes, but I want to see them on the car, and they come in 2 pieces so if I don't like the spikes, I don't have to use them...just waste an additional 20 bucks.

Should I do it? :uhh:


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Do it! If you like it, why not?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont mind the spikes, it is what it is. If you let other people determine what you think looks good we will never have diversity or self expression. Go for it if that is what YOU want because thats all that matters since you look at it more than anyone else and you drive it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your car, your money. Frankly for $20 if you even think you'll like them give it a shot.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

this was one of the 2 scenarios I saw playing out in my head...thanks guys. haters gonna hate.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

When I first saw the title of this thread I thought you were trading your Cruze in for a Dart


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hah don't be silly...


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

You can get Zebra or leopard seat covers and the dingleberries to trim the windows with too. :grin:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> You can get Zebra or leopard seat covers and the dingleberries to trim the windows with too. :grin:


Ooah - the Pontiac Aztec look.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> this was one of the 2 scenarios I saw playing out in my head...thanks guys. haters gonna hate.


Doesn't mean we're not going to poke fun at the pictures though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> I know almost everyone hates the spikes,


How far do they stick out? I think some counties were starting to ban them. Or at least there was talk of it.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> How far do they stick out? I think some counties were starting to ban them. Or at least there was talk of it.


Ever see Ben Hur? That far.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nah go for it if you want to. Only thing I don't like has nothing to do with you but Amazon. Now that I clicked on the link, I get suggestions about where to buy them from Amazon. Thanks....... LOL If you want to, go for it. Watch getting to close to the car next to you if you get the spikes.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Patman said:


> Watch getting to close to the car next to you if you get the spikes.


Hey if I get too close, i'll be fine, they're tires will shred and i'll go on...Good ol' Death Race style.


----------

